# Do you want help with your mind-set?



## PROTECTOR (Oct 12, 2013)

How do you suggest I relax through my release rather than anticipating the shot? I'm shooting a back tension release and want to "jump" while attempting to aim/tighten back muscles. Thanks


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,
I would use positive mental imagery. See yourself taking the shoot relaxing and practice this until it become installed as a positive unconscious habit. I would also do dry runs with no arrow, learning to relax as you draw the bow, breathing deeply though the nose and out though the mouth before drawing on the string. . At first don't even draw on the string, then about 25%, 50% and 75%. Use relaxing words and tones internally while talking yourself though the process. 

Try these steps first and let me know how you get on.

Perfect practise makes perfect !

Adam


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mental Mastery said:


> Hi,
> I would use positive mental imagery. See yourself taking the shoot relaxing and practice this until it become installed as a positive unconscious habit. I would also do dry runs with no arrow, learning to relax as you draw the bow, breathing deeply though the nose and out though the mouth before drawing on the string. . At first don't even draw on the string, then about 25%, 50% and 75%. Use relaxing words and tones internally while talking yourself though the process.
> 
> Try these steps first and let me know how you get on.
> ...


Sounds good, except NEVER draw your bow without an arrow!

Don't ask me how I know this, I just do. 

Allen


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Allen,
As long as you do it in a safe way then I can't see why you won't draw without an arrow.

Ask your coach why? Because he was told not to do it or is there a reason. 

There is no REAL difference if the arrow is in or not, the actions are the same? Just my thoughts on the matter. I'm not saying I'm right or wrong.

You do what you feel is right for you.

Adam


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Worth noting I just found out that some *compound bows* fail when shot without an arrow on the string. So I would say only draw around 25% then this should be a safe margin to work with in. 

I just learnt something new, it's great to question people. WELL DONE ! Question everything, always !

Some say it's o.k some not, take a look at this thread and then you can decide.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1234474

Adam


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Bows that are dry fired will break. Maybe not the first or second time, but sooner or later almost any bow that is dry fired will break. I understand that the Koreans have some very low draw weight beginner bows that can stand repeated dry fires, but that's about the only bow that is safe to dry fire.

Two weeks ago I ruined a limb on my favorite target bow with an accidental dry fire that was no more than 25% drawn. I was lucky that there was no damage to the cams or risers. 

I'm sure that any of the coaches on this forum will insist that their students draw their bows with an arrow loaded and pointed in a safe direction. I know that I do with my students.


----------



## PROTECTOR (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, but I'm a little concerned if you just learned that dry firing a compound will damage the bow😳


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

One of the first things we teach our students - Never ever draw a bow back without an arrow in it. Never.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The reason that we shoot a blank bale is to train our form and avoid breaking our bows. 

You are right that form & execution would be the same with or without an arrow. It would be effective practice if we could shoot without arrows. But we can't.

The blank bale should be nothing more than an arrow catcher. It detracts from the effectiveness of the training if we do any more than get the arrow on the bale.

Blank bale has been around for centuries. I read a translation of a rant from an Imperial Chinese archery master complaining that the young soldiers didn't want to spend enough time on the blank bale. This was from about 600 years ago.

So for at least 6 centuries, we've known that shooting without arrows will damage a bow.


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Even though I've been shooting for 3 years I never asked why I can't dry fire, I just did as I was told.

That was my mistake for not questioning enough, my main area of knowledge is the mental mind-set side of archery I leave the physical side to the professionals. 

I admit that it was my misjudgement to advise dry firing, but as I didn't know why I thought that a little practice would be fine.

I'm here to learn as much as I can from all of you as I'm sure many of you have years of knowledge to pass on.

Good shooting 

Adam


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Adam,
After shooting for all of three years you believe to know so much about the mental aspects of archery that you're offering your experience (or program) to those who have been shooting and competing for decades....There seems to be a bit of a disconnect here. Additionally, there have been a sufficient number of errors in the recommendations you have provided over the past month, that I honestly have to question both your credentials and motivation.


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

My experience in shooting archery maybe less than a lot of people on here and I've been open and honest about that. I'm here to learn as much as you, I don't know it all and yes I do make mistakes.

The mind-set is my area which I do everyday as professional within my hypnotherapy/sports performance business. I've trained with some of the worlds best in personal development and change works and rapidly advanced my learn and skills. I also study neurology and psychology among many other subjects.

You can question my credentials if you wish and I will send you a list of people I've trained with who will confirm I trained with them and to what standard. I've got nothing to hide.

Kind regards

Adam


----------



## waterman1148 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Mental Mastery said:


> Hi,
> I would use positive mental imagery. See yourself taking the shoot relaxing and practice this until it become installed as a positive unconscious habit. I would also do dry runs with no arrow, learning to relax as you draw the bow, breathing deeply though the nose and out though the mouth before drawing on the string. . At first don't even draw on the string, then about 25%, 50% and 75%. Use relaxing words and tones internally while talking yourself though the process.
> 
> Try these steps first and let me know how you get on.
> ...


Have you ever tried to draw a compound bow to 25%, 50% or 75% using relaxing words and thoughts? Give it a try and get back to me.


----------



## 70chevy (Nov 17, 2013)

Yoffione said:


> Have you ever tried to draw a compound bow to 25%, 50% or 75% using relaxing words and thoughts? Give it a try and get back to me.


To funny.


----------



## TurtleBear (Aug 9, 2013)

Mental Mastery said:


> Hi,
> I would use positive mental imagery. See yourself taking the shoot relaxing and practice this until it become installed as a positive unconscious habit. I would also do dry runs with no arrow, learning to relax as you draw the bow, breathing deeply though the nose and out though the mouth before drawing on the string. . At first don't even draw on the string, then about 25%, 50% and 75%. Use relaxing words and tones internally while talking yourself though the process.
> 
> Try these steps first and let me know how you get on.
> ...



What he is saying does make sense Positive mental Imagery is a powerful training tool use by many professional athletes. I used it to improve my Dart game. all you have to do is picture yourself going through the perfect shot in your mind repeatedly. I do it when I'm laying in bed and have trouble sleeping at night instead of counting sheep it is relaxing. It is almost like a meditation thing. Just relax take a few deep breaths and using your imagination (remember what that is we used it a lot when we were kids) I would picture my self hitting 3 triple 20's 180 a perfect dart score. I found this mental practice actually improved my dart game. I never thought about trying it for archery. but now that I found this thread I will be doing some positive mental imagery with my archery shot and practicing a perfect archery shot in my mind. Make sure that you are picturing yourself with perfect form and release. you don't want to be practicing bad habits. and the more vivid and detailed you can picture yourself dong this the better it will work. 

Give it a try what do you have to loose. 
& give this guy a break about the dry fire thing, we all know not to dry fire our bows. 

What he is talking about makes a lot of sense and it does work. The worst thing that can happen is that you get to spend some time relaxing and shooting perfect shots in your mind. It may just improve your scores. 

Cheers and Shoot Straight! 

TurtleBear


----------

